# Sudwala Lodge/Royal Hos. Levy Fees



## pal (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone:

I am unhappy and confused about what is going on with Sudwala Lodge and the Royal Hosp. I also got that crazy ltr that is talking about Refurbishment Contribution. What the heck is that?  I don't remember ever getting that message ever in the time I have had this timeshare.

Also...RCI S/A ... I had a week sitting in my account and it has disappeared.  What the heck?

There is no clarification as to who is doing what. Can someone help explain to me?


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 17, 2013)

We should have received a AGM 2012 booklet detailing the proposed 2013 levy and Financial statements and report on the property.
I never received one like I had in past years.
Special Assesments would have had to be voted on and I have received none of this information. 
The only information I ever received was that VRS was taking over Sudwala and Nicky was gone last year.


----------

